# Masi Speciale Fixed



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

I've set up my Bianchi Pista, set up with a modified flat bar by cutting off the stock handlebar, for commuting and I like it, for but for riding hills around SF Bay Area hills I'm thinking of buying a Masi Speciale Fixed with two brakes and two H20 cages...

Climbing a fixie's fun but steep descending on a fixie with only a front brake had not been as fun as i had anticipated. And, I'd rather not wear my hydro-pack on road rides (Pista has no cage mounts).

How much is a Masi Speciale Fixed? This year's green, but i'd rather have red...must i buy used or wait a few years?

Also could a fit cross tires into a Masi Speciale Fixed?


Steel rules.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

You can buy water bottle cages that mount to the tubes of your bike too you know?

Anyways I've seen the 07 masi for around $600 local, I know they compete with the Pista so the price will be comparable to bianchi.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

We've got both the green and the orange in our shop, and sold three of the orange in the first two weeks we had them. No red planned.

It's about the nicest "off-the-shelf" fixie I've seen, including the Pista. The welding and the paint is first class.

If I didn't already have two fixies, I'd be "pro-dealing" a green one today.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

Alx said:


> You can buy water bottle cages that mount to the tubes of your bike too you know?.


what? and "lose" my excuse for another bike! JK.

besides, i can give the Pista to our son.

it's also the rear brakes and the pedals...i like platform pedals for commutes and time atac clipless for road rides...it's real handy on steep climbs


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> We've got both the green and the orange in our shop, and sold three of the orange in the first two weeks we had them. No red planned.
> 
> It's about the nicest "off-the-shelf" fixie I've seen, including the Pista. The welding and the paint is first class.
> 
> If I didn't already have two fixies, I'd be "pro-dealing" a green one today.


+1....I've seen a couple in person and it looks great....The orange looks very sweet


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*water bottle mounts*

there is an excellent page on adding water bottles to bikes w/o bosses at
http://www.nordicgroup.us/cageboss/
and it has been updated recently....


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

ukiahb said:


> there is an excellent page on adding water bottles to bikes w/o bosses at
> http://www.nordicgroup.us/cageboss/
> and it has been updated recently....


thanks....................


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

*Speciale Commuter?*



TrailNut said:


> two brakes and two H20 cages...
> 
> i'd rather have red...
> 
> ...


I think you just described the masi speciale commuter. http://www.masibikes.com/cycles/speciale_commuter.php

i think it has bottle cage mounts, two brakes, room for cross tires, burgundy. it's specced with freewheel, but has threads for cog/lockring on the other side. A bit pricier than the S Fixed.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

darbo said:


> I think you just described the masi speciale commuter. http://www.masibikes.com/cycles/speciale_commuter.php
> 
> i think it has bottle cage mounts, two brakes, room for cross tires, burgundy. it's specced with freewheel, but has threads for cog/lockring on the other side. A bit pricier than the S Fixed.



yup: Perfect. didn't see that before.

thanks


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes, a rear brake in addition to the front is very handy on a fixed gear when doing very long descents as your front braking hand can tire very quickly from the constant braking.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

roadfix said:


> Yes, a rear brake in addition to the front is very handy on a fixed gear when doing very long descents as your front braking hand can tire very quickly from the constant braking.


Am going to add a rear brake to my fixie soon, have been riding it with just a front for years but think it will be easier to handle on descents w/ two...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Avoid velcro strap-on type water cages for the fixed gear. They can sometimes slip and eventually rotate and collide with your crankarm. My TwoFish bottle cage did just that on my last ride. I need to find something a little more secure.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

darbo said:


> I think you just described the masi speciale commuter. http://www.masibikes.com/cycles/speciale_commuter.php
> 
> i think it has bottle cage mounts, two brakes, room for cross tires, burgundy. it's specced with freewheel, but has threads for cog/lockring on the other side. A bit pricier than the S Fixed.


We special ordered one for a customer. Came in the other day and it is really nice. The color is "rootbeer", a metallic brown. We sold it for the same price as the Speciale Fixed we carry.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I saw this bike a the Toronto Bike show today and it was $700 Canadian which is around $708 American dollars. This bike came with a Brooks saddle. The fit and finish of this bike was quite good for this price range. If I didn't buy a Kona Paddy Wagan last November, this is the bike I would buy.


----------

